# Update on new patients



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Both of the new patients are doing really well, the little Sharp-Shinned Hawk has his primary wing bone already fused and is out of the figure 8 wrap and only has tape now to immobilze the wing, he may get his wing freed in another week or so and he can start building his muscle back up. The GHO seems to be fine, she is on a high-protien diet and has been out in the Owl pen since Saturday and has flown from the ground to her perch, so she it looks like she will make a full recovery from whatever it was that poisened her, probably another two weeks or so.

NAB 
SSHawk up and walking around again.










GHO on her perch


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Glad there doing better.  

I dont see any photos? did you even post any?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I'm really glad to hear (and see) that both are doing well. The GHO is truly magnificent.

Christina, Nab posted the earlier pictures in a different thread. Just scroll down a bit and you'll see the thread.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad they are doing really well.

I bet the SSH can't wait to be moving that wing around soon, and I hope you will share the moment he is released! That will be a wonderful day for him.

I love that look on the face of the GH owl.  I'm sure she can't wait either until she is back on familiar turf.

I know they DO appreciate the wonderful care you are giving them, and it makes me smile too,  to see such wonderful supportive and nurturing care given.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I just love those pictures. The owl is priceless! Thanks for sharing and keep up the great work.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh now I see them, so cute!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great to see them making such a good recovery!


----------

